# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  translation
My name is Sasha and I have been trying to find out how to spell it in 
Russian. I would also like to know if my middle name Rae can be
translated. Can someone please help!

----------


## Dogboy182

Sasha Rae Szewczyk
Cаша  Рэй  Сзевсзук, how do you pronounce that, last name? 
i think sasha can also be pasha, wich is a spin off of pavel... good times.

----------


## marina

In Russia Sasha and Pasha are absolutely different names. Sasha Саша is short of Alexander Александр, and Pasha Паша is short of Pavel (Paul) Павел. There is no name as Rae in Russia.

----------

You pronounce it sef-check! Trust me I had a hard time learning how to spell it.

----------


## Линдзи

Polish, huh?  Polish names are the craziest things.  My city's mayor is named Cieslewicz.  His campaign posters when he was running consisted of just a pronunciation for his name.  Hee. 
I'm going to suggest <<Сефчэк>>.  Someone correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## mike

I am not an expert in Polish, but I have had to pronounce enough Polish names living in central Connecticut to know a thing or two about reading the letters.  Szewczyk would be Шевчык.

----------


## Линдзи

Except you can't put ы after ч, right?  I think that's a spelling rule.

----------


## Dogboy182

wow sasha, pasha, so sue me.

----------


## Tu-160

Actually, one Russian singer has surname Шевчук ("у" is stressed). Maybe that it is? But I don't know how to pronounce letter "y" in Szewczyk. Perhaps it is not a Russian "У". In any case original pronounciation is needed.
___________________
It's really good thing  being a native speaker

----------


## mike

Yes, the spelling rules would say you cannot put a ы after the ч.  But the Polish y is never ever never pronounced like и.  That's what their letter i is for.

----------

